# LDAP in Java einbinden?



## Angelwatch (12. März 2004)

Hi kennt sich jmd damit aus, bzw hat´s viell schon gemacht`?
ich habe keine Ahnung wie es gehn soll


----------



## Thomas Darimont (12. März 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe: 
http://www.openldap.org/
http://www.openldap.org/jldap/
http://www.openldap.org/jdbcldap/

Gruß Tom


----------



## Angelwatch (12. März 2004)

hi hi danke 
die Seiten kenn ich allerdings hab ich geguckt aber verstehs net
deswgen such ich jmd der weiss wie es genau geht


----------



## cyberaffe (12. März 2004)

Schau dir am Besten die Beispiele von http://www.openldap.org/jldap/ an. Einfach den Link "Sample Code" benutzen. Die Beispiele sind sehr verständlich und müßten dir weiterhelfen.


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2004)

Vielleicht ist dir auch das hier eine Hilfe, wenn du dich erstmal besser auskennst:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/javax/naming/ldap/package-summary.html


----------



## Angelwatch (12. März 2004)

ja den samplecode hab ich gefunden wollt ich auch probieren 
aber beim compilen nur fehler
der erste zb 
package does not exist heisst das die klassen sind nich eingebunden?
und vorallem wie bindet man zusätzliche klassen ein

hab irgendwas mit classpath gefunden aber was ist das wo ist das und wie binde ich da klassen ein


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2004)

Jetzt kommt a bissl was durcheinander. Den Classpath setzt du als Umgebungsvariable (rechte Maustaste auf Arbeitsplatz -> Eigenschaften -> Erweitert -> Umgebungsvariablen)  
Die Classpath Variable muss auf das bin Verzeichnis deines JRE/JDK deuten, zB. c:\j2sdk1.4.1_02\bin.
packages werden via import eingebunden (ganz oben im Code)


----------



## Angelwatch (12. März 2004)

jaja 
das weiss ich 
aber zum LDAP einbinden braucht man ja  klassen
diese hab ich runtergeladen 
liegen im verzeichnis C:\Novell\ndk\ndssdk\java\lib\ldap.jar
und diese soll ich laut installationsanleitung auch noch im classpath bekannt machen...


----------



## fluessig (12. März 2004)

Hmm, kannst du jetzt auf zwei Arten machen: entweder du kopierst das file in das Verzeichnis, auf welche deine Classpath Variable zeigt, oder du machst hinter dem bisherigen Eintrag einen ; und schreibst dann das Verzeichnis deines .jar files


----------

